# Solved: some wmv are not playing correct with Gom player



## mrs.faith (Oct 8, 2006)

Greetings,

Running Gom player 2,1,28,5039, playing all formats well except some wmv files (see attached screenshot).

What is my problem and how can i fixt ?.

Thanks.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You might need more codecs.

Have you ever tried the *K-Lite Codec Pack*?

Have you ever tried another player? *VLC* comes highly recommended. It can play just about every format there is!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Try changing the rendering in settings. Under Video, choose VM9 renderless or other (depending on whether you need subtitles). You can try the deblocking and interface settings, too. If the video plays at all, chances are you have the correct codec or it would not have decompressed and played. Do they play OK on other players?

Under Filter, try "Windows Media Source Filter" rather than having it automatically selected.

Is this on all wmv's, only some, or only some that are DRM?


----------



## mrs.faith (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi Phantom010

installing codec fixed it, It runs ok. very thanks.

Re vlc, I already have it since a while but only very small thing made me run away, It is I did not get option made it popup on playing and (stayying on top), I have some programs working minimize but always puping up to enter data that made me unhappy switiching to vlc many times interrupting my watch.

Thanks again for help.



Phantom010 said:


> You might need more codecs.
> 
> Have you ever tried the *K-Lite Codec Pack*?
> 
> Have you ever tried another player? *VLC* comes highly recommended. It can play just about every format there is!


----------



## mrs.faith (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi Elvandil.

Installing K-Lite Codec Pack fixed it.

Thanks.



Elvandil said:


> Try changing the rendering in settings. Under Video, choose VM9 renderless or other (depending on whether you need subtitles). You can try the deblocking and interface settings, too. If the video plays at all, chances are you have the correct codec or it would not have decompressed and played. Do they play OK on other players?
> 
> Under Filter, try "Windows Media Source Filter" rather than having it automatically selected.
> 
> Is this on all wmv's, only some, or only some that are DRM?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You're welcome! :up:


----------

